# Longboarding anyone?



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 16, 2012)

boomya! hell yes.

Just got myself a 36 inch SantaCruz longboard and plan to use the fuck out of it. just wondering if any other RIUer's ride out there.. im pretty noob right now though.. im dope on a regular skate but this is completely different than short deck skateboarding lol hoping to possibly learn some shit here.


[youtube]Hxt5MxHsbGg[/youtube]
[youtube]xGBsAS4irWk[/youtube]

And some bigger hills now..

[youtube]7VT53XECXY4[/youtube]
[youtube]MqSqCi_QPNg[/youtube]



And i also just made today some of these [youtube]D0tFswLJfpM[/youtube] slide gloves which only cost me $9 to make (i had everything but the cutting board). i'll post on whether on or not the slide pucks actually stay on long.. 

so yeeahh werd. peace out.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 17, 2012)

holy shit that looks fun.


----------



## Theunion (Apr 17, 2012)

Love longboarding! Boards and wheels are exspensive around here now, $300 for deck and $45 for wheels, not including bearings.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Apr 17, 2012)

ive got a arbor hybrid beautiful kona wood amazing board the size of a longboard with all the concave and pop of a skate deck nice thick deck with some abec 7's best deck ive ever bought


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Apr 17, 2012)

almost like being on a surf board mixed with a skate deck i guess


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Apr 17, 2012)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/400281713048?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 17, 2012)

nice, skunkpunk13. looks dope.


my board has a flat tail w/ a kick, its a little shorter and the nose come to more of a point.. but yeah im lovin' the shit out of it.


ALSO, after a couple sessions the slide gloves had withstood my weight.. 150 or so pounds.. haven't hit very high speeds yet but i would think that you dont usually want to slide at high ass speeds on your hands lol theres the danger aspect but you would wear through the plastic on the gloves pretty quick.. which is lame..


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 17, 2012)

and its got a beer opener on it lol http://www.nhsfunfactory.com/item/11112386/santacruz/9.3inx36in-PBC-Schlitz-Flyer-Cruzer


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Apr 18, 2012)

hats fucking awsome i want the pbr pintail looks fuckin tight!


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 18, 2012)

nice board man mine is kinda like that. i like to have a good cruiser over a longboard. easier to carry and everything.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2013)

And let the season begin!


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 2, 2013)

I try, but i'm tall and clumsy.


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 15, 2013)

If you guys like boarding u all neex to check out landyachtz...its like the fightclub for longboards....super sick my new board will prob be a 5 to 9 deck


----------



## Extr (May 26, 2013)

Looks like a good time, man. A few of my friends longboard as well...


----------



## Antonio223 (Jun 15, 2013)

Really like longboarding! Forums and tires are exspensive around here now, $300 for outdoor patio and $45 for tires, not such as bearings.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 6, 2013)

I just have 1 thing to say.. you ain't boarded till you done it on one like this old schooler of mine..


----------



## BoogNBuds (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice man, Santa Cruz is a sick brand, I always longboard I live in an estate and I have massive smooth hills to ride


----------

